

"The Internet Hall Of Fame” - shanereiser
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/13/internet-hall-of-fame/
The World Startup Report &amp; Startup Genome release ‘The Internet Hall Of Fame” with data from 50 countries
======
AndriusWSR
Andrius with World Startup Report here. Happy to take any questions about the
report. Also - the raw data can be found here
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XrExbBV6810NANr_jFOX...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1XrExbBV6810NANr_jFOXNEsQkLGm_Qs6TQb5X_OfXGc/edit)

------
shanereiser
\+ Shane with Startup Genome. Our curators helped with some of the data
collection. Happy to answer Qs about the report but also want to hear any
ideas for future cross-country reports we can do. Any ideas?

------
tomlucas
How did you collect the data?

~~~
AndriusWSR
Data comes from online sources, stock market data, company information, and
people working within startups in each place.

